# Plinkers



## DarkFury (Jun 16, 2016)

*Plinking was better in the old days as most counties had open air dumps where you could drive down and shoot rats for a break. Most likely the finest plinker ever built was the Ruger 10/22. 

I just ordered today a new plinker to try. Made by Mossberg and its a plinker pistol.  The Mossberg 715P






The features are solid enough and the gun grabbers will sh#t their pants at this little 22.
"FEATURES: Full-length top rail with mounted adjustable front/rear sights; short vented quad-rail forend; 6” blued barrel with A2-style muzzlebrake; Red Dot Combo features a 1x30mm sight with Red/Green illumination, 95’ field of view @ 100 yards, and windage and elevation adjustability. Please check our feedback.."

319 dollars plus shipping for this little plinker. Comes stock with a 25 rd mag and additional mags are 30 bucks.
MOSSBERG 715P - FDE - 25 RD MAGAZINE - .22 LR - DAVIDSO...

Fury*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 16, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
$300 for a fairy gun?  Are you going to use it to plinker your butthole? [/QUOTE]

oldschool maybe you can sell your foodstamps and get you a plinker one day


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 16, 2016)

I have fond memories of going to several different dumps as a kid. Actually it was where I learned proper firearm etiquette. Shot my first .357 magnum at a 12 inch concrete block and shattered it. But killin' rats was the best. Glory Days...


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 16, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> I have fond memories of going to several different dumps as a kid. Actually it was where I learned proper firearm etiquette. Shot my first .357 magnum at a 12 inch concrete block and shattered it. But killin' rats was the best. Glory Days...


*They make 110 round drum for that pistol. Yeah rat shooting is a blast. Planning on a trip up north to shoot prairie dogs about September.*


----------



## The Great Goose (Jun 16, 2016)

can I get one in Australia, and are they good with pigeons?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 16, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> can I get one in Australia, and are they good with pigeons?


*Your government only allows single shots.*


----------



## The Great Goose (Jun 16, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > can I get one in Australia, and are they good with pigeons?
> ...


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 16, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > can I get one in Australia, and are they good with pigeons?
> ...



The bastards!!!

Greg


----------



## gipper (Jun 16, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I have fond memories of going to several different dumps as a kid. Actually it was where I learned proper firearm etiquette. Shot my first .357 magnum at a 12 inch concrete block and shattered it. But killin' rats was the best. Glory Days...
> ...


You two were just placed on the terror watch list by Jeh Johnson...your neighbor the fanatical hateful Muslim, was not.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 16, 2016)

gipper said:


> You two were just placed on the terror watch list by Jeh Johnson...your neighbor the fanatical hateful Muslim, was not.



Gipper life is pretty freaking boring. I would welcome the excitement.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 16, 2016)

My 10/22 is one of my my favorite guns.  Nothing I gave ever owned is as reliable.


----------



## westwall (Jul 10, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> My 10/22 is one of my my favorite guns.  Nothing I gave ever owned is as reliable.







Yeppers.  I have three of them set up for different jobs.  If I could only have one firearm period, it would be a 10/22.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 10, 2016)

Winchester Model 63.  My uncle's best guess is that he has put close to half a million rounds through it, and it was 20 years old when he got it...the sum total of problems? Two firing pins.  That's it.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 20, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> My 10/22 is one of my my favorite guns.  Nothing I gave ever owned is as reliable.



Mine to. Mine is sooo, ragged out. That gun has been within arms reach since I was 10. Love my 10/22.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 20, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I have fond memories of going to several different dumps as a kid. Actually it was where I learned proper firearm etiquette. Shot my first .357 magnum at a 12 inch concrete block and shattered it. But killin' rats was the best. Glory Days...
> ...



  Still considering making the trip.
With the new 5.7 Tundra the ride would be nice...but expensive.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2016)

my RG10 is my fave


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2016)

?  Why am I getting alerts for a disgusting thread like this?


----------



## Larsky (Aug 26, 2016)

Fox Valley Rifle Range (long gone) in Dundee, IL had a plinking pond. You shot at old corncobs. almost as fun as rats.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 26, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


They killed Kenny!


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 26, 2016)

Larsky said:


> Fox Valley Rifle Range (long gone) in Dundee, IL had a plinking pond. You shot at old corncobs. almost as fun as rats.


When I was a kid we would have BB gun and pellet gun fights in the park. Of course our parents didn't like it because we could have got hit in the eye and they would have to pay a doctor bill. So we wore sunglasses.

It's different these days. If a kid is having fun playing with a BB gun some pigs in the midst of a 'roid rage might roll up in a pigmobile, jump out, and put some 9mm or .40 caliber bullets into them.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> When I was a kid we would have BB gun and pellet gun fights in the park. Of course our parents didn't like it because we could have got hit in the eye and they would have to pay a doctor bill. So we wore sunglasses.



We had an old and I do mean old grave yard (which I feel some regret about now) where we had our BB gun fights. We used swimming goggles and masks for eye protection and always put on extra clothes to curtail the welts... Would more than likely be handed over to social services if some fun like this took place today...


----------



## Crixus (Aug 29, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...





Bastards


----------



## Crixus (Aug 29, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > Fox Valley Rifle Range (long gone) in Dundee, IL had a plinking pond. You shot at old corncobs. almost as fun as rats.
> ...





It was not a bad encounter, but this happened to my son and his friends once. They liked those soft air guns and would do wars on the weekend on the undeveloped land behind our houses. Awesome place, vacant burned out buildings, huge chunks on concrete rip rap, big trees and under brush. We'll as it turns out, the state trooper was eating lunch while doing his speed trap and all of a sudden 5 young med explode out of the woods in the midst of a fire fight. The poor cop thought it was a Mexican drug Cartel hit squad. After giving me a call and sending the boys back into the woods he let them be. Was pretty funny.


----------

